# Quantum Inferno Baitcaster



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone know about the Quantum Inferno baitcaster reel? I was thinking about getting one? Looking for experiences w/them, good and bad!


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

I don't know about the baitcaster, but I have an infreno spincaster and I wouldn't say it's fantastic by any means. I bought a Pfleuger back in late summer and absolutely love it compared to the inferno


----------



## Shive (Jul 7, 2006)

DICKS has them on sale for 49.99 I asked the sales Mgr about them he didn't reccommend them! They have a funky braking dial thats hard to get to amongst other things. I would check out the BPS Bionic it's the updated version of their old EXTREEM baitcaster its on sale for 59.99. I have been teaching my self how to cast and flip and this is a very nice reel for the sale price. It has a centrifugal braking system. The guy at DICKS gave me a great tip on how to practice and avoid rats nests! Simply make your first cast to your target length and before you start to reel it in pull about 5 ft more line. Then wrap a strip of electrical tape around the spool then reel it in. It works really great and prevents the massive rats nests. I still have them but its managable! 

Merry Christmas,
Shive


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm glad that tip is a benefit to you, Shive.  It's amazing how many people haven't heard of that one yet. It's a God-send to anyone having trouble with backlashes.

Those Infernos have been going down in price ever since they came into the store (DSG Sawmill). I REALLY wasn't too excited when they arrived at $120 and feel they are "ok" at $50 for overhead casting. I still don't like the cover over the mag brake dial. 

We have sold a mess of those reels and I can honestly say that I haven't seen any get returned to the store. If you are used to a better quality reel, these are not for you.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I was tinkering with the spinning reel and really liked it...
Its a smaller sized reel but the spool size is huge...
I was thinking about buying the spinning reel, I got plenty of baitcasters now.


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

I bought one of the spinng reels this spring for my stepson. It was on the boat and I used it. Ended up using it all the time he wasn't around. Caught lots of eyes this summer with it. Always worked never a drag problem, casts pretty good also. Guess it might not take much to please me. Only new spinng reel I've bought since 80's. Still using 300's, 410 and cardinal 3's and 4's. Also I got it for 39.99 and 10 dollars off 25 so it was only 29.99 and 2 spools were spooled with line.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm wondering what's everyone's opinion is on the spinning reel? I've had bad luck with mine. I'm on the 3rd one now and still not happy. I got the 30 series. On the first one the anti-reverse would not stay locked. With the 2nd one I couldn't get the handle to seat properly when switching it to the right side (left handed). This would bind the gears and make it hard to turn. On the one I have now I still have a problem with the handle but it's not as bad. I did buy the warranty from Dicks so I guess I'll have to give them a call. BTW, Dicks has been very good about the returns. I just thought I let everyone know my experience and see if anyone else had the same problem. If no one else has had the same problem maybe I'll go for a 4th attempt at getting a good one.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I haven't seen many come back to our store on Sawmill Rd. The next time you switch, make sure to try it out in the store before you leave. I've seen people over-tighten the handles on their spinning reels before, binding them up. Could this be the case?
Best call ahead to see if the store you shop at has the 30 on hand. I can't remember off the top of my head which one, but we are out of one of the sizes now. I'm not sure when we will get any more in. Usually, we start seeing the fishing products in mid to late February. Unfortunately, there wasn't much sent in for the Christmas buying season this year.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

JBJ, thanks for the feedback. I really didn't figure that they were all bad. I did want to open it and check it out before I took it home but they are in a molded plastic case and not a box so I didn't even ask. I figure the problem with the anti-reverse was a feak occurance. But the problem with switching the handle to the right side might not have come up as much because most people are right handed. I did notice that if i over tighten the screw it would bind the gears more. It's like the handle just won't seat right. And if I look at both side they are not the same. Oh well, with this newer one the gears don't bind but the handle doesn't seat. I guess I just live with it because otherwise it's nice. Thanks again


----------



## kennyh (Jan 6, 2007)

I am on my 3rd inferno spinning reel. Both reels I had before had the bail screw fall out.
Both times in a tournement, both times not in my boat so I was 'traveling light'. Losing the reels in the middle of the day hurt.
Dick's was great with regards to replacement although they did say thisd last one was indeed the last one if I didn't buy the extended warranty. They said they had not heard of this happening before. I never use the auto flip when spinning, I manually flip the bail over and it greatly, greatly reduces line twist.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

kennyh said:


> I never use the auto flip when spinning, I manually flip the bail over and it greatly, greatly reduces line twist.


I agree with you, kennyh. Ever since I read about the board of BASS pros that did field testing to identify this challenge, I've been manually closing the bail and have had a noticeable decrease in line twist. Not something I would have thought of on my own.


----------

